# Anybody Like Nickel?



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Photo op for my shiny Webleys. 1880-1926. 320, 442, 450, & 455cf. Model d on request.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Right-hand column, second from the top:
Is that a Colt's-SAA-style ejector rod?
And a solid, very American-looking frame?

What's the caliber and the date for that one?
Do you know what the rationale was, for that particular configuration?


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

wirenut said:


> View attachment 5625


Beautiful, of course.
Inspector Callahan would be proud of you!
But it's much too modern for the likes of us.

:yawinkle:

:smt033


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Right-hand column, second from the top:
> Is that a Colt's-SAA-style ejector rod?
> And a solid, very American-looking frame?
> 
> ...


No.5 New Model Army Express in 450cf. Produced in a number of calibers(455,476, 38/40, 44/40, 45 Colt) It was intended to compete internationally w/the Colt Model 1878 double action revolver. Introduced 1880-86. Adopted by South African Government military/police use!


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Beautiful, of course.
> Inspector Callahan would be proud of you!
> But it's much too modern for the likes of us.
> 
> ...


Ditto Steve, but I do have this'n; M57 41mag. Actually used in the movie but 'Hollywood' id'd as a 44!!!!


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Beautiful, of course.
> Inspector Callahan would be proud of you!
> But it's much too modern for the likes of us.
> 
> ...


Thanks!!
She is definitely in retirement, only comes out to show her curves.
It still new being almost 40 years old.
I use a model 36 and a Mod-2 for anything else..


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

lewwallace said:


> No.5 New Model Army Express in 450cf. Produced in a number of calibers(455,476, 38/40, 44/40, 45 Colt) It was intended to compete internationally w/the Colt Model 1878 double action revolver. Introduced 1880-86. Adopted by South African Government military/police use!


I bet that it was both longer-lived and less breakage-prone than the Colt's gun with which it was to compete.
I wonder whether it was successful, elsewhere than South Africa.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Back in 1977, after I got out of the service, I bought a NIB nickel Colt Python with either a 3" or 4" barrel. I don't recall exactly. 

It was $350.00 + sales tax. Man, those were the days. :smt038


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> Back in 1977, after I got out of the service, I bought a NIB nickel Colt Python with either a 3" or 4" barrel. I don't recall exactly.
> 
> It was $350.00 + sales tax. Man, those were the days. :smt038


Lessee, now...
In 1977, the US dollar was worth about five times the buying power of today's dollar.
So that $350.00 of 1977 would be equivalent to today's $1,750.00.

BTW: There's a nickle, 2.5"-barrel Colt's Python on GunBroker that's got a minimum bid restriction of...wait for it...$5,400.00!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Lessee, now...
> In 1977, the US dollar was worth about five times the buying power of today's dollar.
> So that $350.00 of 1977 would be equivalent to today's $1,750.00.
> 
> BTW: There's a nickle, 2.5"-barrel Colt's Python on GunBroker that's got a minimum bid restriction of...wait for it...$5,400.00!


Yup.....wish I would have kept it. The more I think about it, the more I think it had a 3" bbl.

The 2.5" barrel versions are pretty rare.


----------

